# Dust control



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

Anybody use this stuff yet? 

Any thoughts?

CGC claims that it has less shrinkage with an excellent bond. They say to use it for all finishing applications. Beads and trim with 2 coats.

One thing I don't know yet is the price.

Anyways...tell tell:thumbsup:


----------



## taper71 (Dec 5, 2006)

I have not used the product , but I know people who have and they tell me it is not a very good product to use and to save my money.


----------



## mud dog (Jun 17, 2006)

Haven't used it, but i heard that it clogs up regular sandpaper. Is supposed to be okay with the mesh sandpaper.


----------



## jakester (Nov 16, 2007)

I've used it, it has it's purpose, good for the average home owner, it will give you lots of fish eyes and it does clog up your sand paper, if you're doing alot of taping I would use G.P. toughrock or lafarge there much better products than CGC. I do not recommend this for ceilings because when you sand it it just comes straight down on you. It does cost a bit more but not worth the the price,
Good luck with it.


----------



## dryrocker27 (Dec 2, 2007)

My crew uses only heavyweight all-purpose and midweight machine grade compounds from National Gypsum. We have tried every lightweight compound that comes out and cannot stand them at all. 

Lightweight compounds seem to have slow drying time, stays soft, clogs up the sandpaper. Some of the men on my crew looked for the compound to be dry and white before they would sand it. 
After teaching them to rely on their ability to finish properly and to stop relying on the sanding to make the job, Even all-purpose muds can be sanded with less dust.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Use the Porter Cable Vac sander for the most part of sanding and reduce the amount of hand sanding. Let the DIY guys try the new kind of mud to see if it fails. They are just trying to please their wives or friends. We have a job to do with enough risks involved.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Expensive.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

The mud or the sander?


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Tim0282 said:


> The mud or the sander?


 
That dust control box.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks, I figured it would be higher and wondered if it would be worth it. Doesn't USG advertise they have a dust control mud, too? I kinda like the dust, my wife knows I've been working when I come home with that raccoon look about me.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 5, 2006)

Yep that racoon look. This was a good job my hair is usually white too lol.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Tim0282 said:


> Thanks, I figured it would be higher and wondered if it would be worth it. Doesn't USG advertise they have a dust control mud, too? I kinda like the dust, my wife knows I've been working when I come home with that raccoon look about me.


 
I prefer your handvac tool better than that box. Handvac tool has advantages: Recoupable investment, localized dust control, re-usable tool, & professional image for your job. :thumbsup:


----------



## dryrocker27 (Dec 2, 2007)

Great pic taper71

Self Contract-we use the hand held version for small bathroom and kitchen remodels, but break out the big boy for anything else.

The Porter-cable is expensive, however-if you hand sand a house in 4 hours, you can P-Cable the same job in 1-1/2 hours. Clean up and move to the next job. The labor savings will pay for the sander very quickly. We have two of them. One man will sand the ceilings and one will sand the walls. One man on the crown angles and one on the drop corners. 4 men can sand out a 2000 sqft home in about 2 hours complete. Don't have to buy the P-Cable Vac-any 3 horse vac will do.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

SelfContract said:


> I prefer your handvac tool better than that box. Handvac tool has advantages: Recoupable investment, localized dust control, re-usable tool, & professional image for your job. :thumbsup:


Selcontract
I don't think I am familiar with the hand vac tool. Or am I just dense here?
Most likely...
Tim


----------



## dryrocker27 (Dec 2, 2007)

Tim0282-We purchased our handheld vac tool from Lowes. I am sure that you have seen them, but not paid much attention to it.


----------

